# aquarium over hang



## timbo6684 (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm trying to use a garage shelving unit to set up three 40 gal breeders, the shelving is 18 inches deep but the tanks are 18 1/4 inches deep. If I evenly place the tanks in the middle so the front and back have an 1/8 in overhang am I going to run into problems?


----------



## timbo6684 (Aug 29, 2010)

not sure if this should have gone here or diy or tank setups oh well


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

No it should not be a problem I think I would be more concerned about the weight.


----------



## timbo6684 (Aug 29, 2010)

the shelves are rated at 1000lbs so it should be good *** just read that if the tank isnt supported along the base it can lead to issues


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

Well your tank should only have 1/8" overhang leaving 1/8" or more on the shelf. I think it was on "youtube" but not sure. Someone had a 200 gal. tank only supported by cinder block at the ends of the tank. Not something I would try but I think it was in answer to the support issues. Saying that it could lead to "issues" is like saying IMO.


----------



## timbo6684 (Aug 29, 2010)

I agree, it seems the opinion is about 50 50. I may end up getting some plywood cut to the size of the tank and put that atop the shelving brackets.


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

There ya go. What ever makes you feel better. :dancing:


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

It won't be a problem if they overhang. The frame is still supported underneath.


----------



## shaguars7 (Apr 12, 2009)

Not to be a stickler, but you said the shelving unit is rated for a 1000 pounds. Unless the bottom tank is on the ground you will have well over 1000lbs on the unit. 120 gallons would be 1200 lbs and then you add the 200+ pounds of aquarium glass and rocks and sand/gravel. 
I personally would not roll with a shelving unit at it's max weight let alone 40% over it's rating.


----------



## timbo6684 (Aug 29, 2010)

Each shelf limit is 1000lbs, total weight limit is 5000lbs spread evenly


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I would just add some 3/8" thick plywood for the shelves and set the plywood on the shelf so it is flush with the front of the unit. That way the 'excess' plywood is toward the rear of the unit.


----------



## Dawg2012 (May 10, 2012)

^^^ What she said.

I think you'd be safe with the overhang as long as the base was supported all around but... you wouldn't have much room for error, or bumps in the night.


----------



## timbo6684 (Aug 29, 2010)

3/8 in thick would be sufficient? The tank is smaller width wise from the entire shelf. Sould I get a piece of plywood the same size as the tank footprint or should I get a piece that'll encompass the entire width of the shelf. Or does it not matter?


----------



## Dawg2012 (May 10, 2012)

Personally I'd be hesitant to only have it supported front and back. It would be best if it was supported on the sides as well. If it's only supported front and back then I'd up the thickness of the plywood to 3/4" at least.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

Assuming these are the standard glass tanks with the plastic frames, you should be fine, as the plastic frame is still supported by the shelf under the glass. It sounds like the other two sides are also on the shelf as well.

This is definitely one of those situations where a picture would go a long way towards understanding the exact situation and avoid a lot of the guessing going on.


----------



## timbo6684 (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks for the bright idea. The first one is a close up of the overhang the second is the whole side. Thanks


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

That looks more like 5/8 over. Let me ask this. Does the bottom glass run flush front and back or is the bottom glass run inside fromt back and side glass? If it runs flush just put the tank on the shelf and fill it.


----------



## timbo6684 (Aug 29, 2010)

Spread evenly out the front and back glass is not flush with the stand. The black metal frame of the shelf is level with the grey shelf. My initial measurements were wrong, I used the dimensions from the box instead of actually measuring. If I make the front side of the tank flush the hangover is just under 5/8ths.


----------



## timbo6684 (Aug 29, 2010)

Wait i think i may have answered that wrong what do you mean run flush or not?


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm asking how the tank was constructed. If the bottom glass supports all 4 sides you'll be fine. I don't have anything to illustrate with. Sorry. Just do it. LoL


----------



## timbo6684 (Aug 29, 2010)

Can't tell with the trim. Its aqueon brand, I'll try and look up how its made.


----------



## jcabage (May 29, 2012)

We had a similar situation, but for a much smaller tank. We were trying to put a 15 tall (20") on the bottom of a 24" stand without leaving both of the sides unsupported. We went to HD and spent $5 on some plywood, and it works perfectly. I know our setup is on a smaller scale, but I would just get some 3/4" plywood sheets cut to the width of your tank and the length of your shelf and use them to support the tank. Paint them black or something.. It will be cheap, easy, and provide peace of mind IMO. Just my $.02, but I'd rather have an overly safe setup than a "some guy on cichlid-forum said this would be fine" setup that ends up all over my floor.  That would be a tough one to explain to my wife anyway haha.  :thumb:


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

jcabage said:


> I'd rather have an overly safe setup than a "some guy on cichlid-forum said this would be fine" setup that ends up all over my floor.  That would be a tough one to explain to my wife anyway haha. :thumb:


And you don't consider yourself "some guy"? Maybe an indepth discussion on which order the tanks should be filled? Please shoot me.


----------



## jcabage (May 29, 2012)

smitty814 said:


> And you don't consider yourself "some guy"?


I surely am some guy, I was just agreeing with the OP's thought to play it safe and get some board to go under the tank.



timbo6684 said:


> I may end up getting some plywood cut to the size of the tank and put that atop the shelving brackets.


Saying this



smitty814 said:


> There ya go. What ever makes you feel better. :dancing:


In more elaborate terms, and speaking to this question



timbo6684 said:


> 3/8 in thick would be sufficient? The tank is smaller width wise from the entire shelf. Sould I get a piece of plywood the same size as the tank footprint or should I get a piece that'll encompass the entire width of the shelf. Or does it not matter?


with some, granted, over the internet experience. Please do take it with a grain of salt! I definitely wasn't attempting to be offensive. 
Interested to see how it works out timbo! 
opcorn:


----------



## timbo6684 (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks for clarifying, all the tension on this thread was making me uncomfortable lol. I will update as I go. Thanks for all the input.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

Thanks for the pictures. Your overhang is 5/16" if centered - using half of the 5/8" if either front or back is flush. This would make me use additional support.

Cheers.


----------



## timbo6684 (Aug 29, 2010)

Heres what i got so far setup, still need to add the third shelving unit. I went with half inch plywood. Used black krylon H2O latex paint. Seems to be holding up great.


----------



## asombrio02 (Oct 21, 2012)

I just want to say a thing or two about forums. if you dont KNOW an answer to a question, you probably shouldnt reply. that being said, if someone gives advice, lets say "use half inch plywood", and you feel that isnt what you wanted to hear, go bigger. my point is this, if the glass on your aquarium is evenly, partially supported on the sides in question, it will not fail. however, if you are uncomfortable with the overhang, get some wood, solid or ply, and cut it to at least the footprint of your tanks. 1/4 will do as well as 3/4 in your case because the tiny bit of overhang isnt really supporting anything and as long as the tank is level the weight is distributed over every inch of wood/aquarium contact so regardless of thickness, it wont break or fail you. removing the overhang with supporting wood will give you some piece of mind in the case your setups do get bumped in the night, so to speak. i build furniture, and tanks are like furniture in the sense that the greatest threat is racking, or side to side movement, not up and down pressure, so just get it evenly supported and safe in the case of accidental contact and you are all set. this may be long-winded and after the fact, but i hate to see potential arguments about who said what, especially if no one really knows what they are saying, almost as much as i hate to see misinformation cause someone problems.


----------



## UNIDEKE (Apr 15, 2012)

Have you thout about cords and filter hanging off the back? I suggest getting a piece of plywood to set it on...


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

I recently finished a project including building a stand for a 40g breeder as well. At first the back and even the sides hung over about 1/4" in certain spots. I should have made the stand a bit bigger to compensate for any mis-measurements instead of trying to be exact. So I went out and bought a a couple of 1 X 8" to put on top and screwed them down. As long as all four corners are touching and the tank is level you will be ok. I hope it all worked out for the best.


----------

